# Chicago Cycle Supply Company Cadilac Year ID Please



## Indian Steve (Jun 16, 2013)

Howdy All, I found this wonderful old Cadillac bicycle yesterday at a local flea market. The headbadge reads Cadillac Chicago Cycle Supply Company Chigago USA.It looks to be original paint except for the front forks. It has a nice Messenger seat and what look like stainless fenders. The front one is bent up at the back but the rear one looks good. Rims look really nice under the dirt and look like they are nickle plated. Spokes are tight and are cleaning up nice too. Check out the wonderful heart pattern in the skip tooth sprocket. Tires are ancient, flat and hard. Does anybody know how to soften them up so i could try to replace the tubes and keep the old tires on it? I know that sounds crazy but i won't be riding it much if at all and i would like to see those old tire on it. From what i have found out so far the bike was built by Shwinn for Chicago Cycle who badged it the Cadillac. I had to part with $200 to get it. It had been stored in a building that had been on fire but all it had was smokey soot all over it. The cleaner it gets the cooler it gets. Serial number is A 1674. 










My main questions are what is the year this was made, are the fenders right, is that correct front forks?  Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Steve


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 16, 2013)

*Caddy*

Sent pm on the Cadillac


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 16, 2013)

*1935 schwinn*

The serial number indicates the frame was made in 1935 by schwinn.
This is a great find! The fork looks like a dealer replacement fork 
that may have been made by schwinn. Fenders look good.
Enjoy!


----------



## Indian Steve (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks, Would it have came with the Messenger seat? The fenders look like they are stainless. Were they using stainless then? Thanks Again, steve


----------



## chitown (Jun 16, 2013)

Indian Steve said:


> Thanks, Would it have came with the Messenger seat? The fenders look like they are stainless. Were they using stainless then? Thanks Again, steve




The Mesinger Saddle is correct as are the stainless fenders! Great Bike!

Chris


----------



## Indian Steve (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks, The fenders look like they came with the bike but i had my doubts because they are stainless. There is no sidestand. Would it have had one? I turned down a $300 offer as i carried it back to my booth. Any idea of value? Thanks Again, Steve


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome to prewar bicycle appreciation.
The front fender isn't bent back.  It's called a ducktail.  It's not missing a side stand.  If the rear fender has two holes about and 1 1/2" - 2", apart around the reflector, then it had a drop stand.  The holes would be for the stand rear clip (holds the stand while riding)
I'm no expert, but as far as value my guess would be in the $450-$550 range

Good luck in your research.  Start looking at other 1935 Schwinn bikes on here, on nostalgic.net, and everywhere online.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 16, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> Welcome to prewar bicycle appreciation.
> The front fender isn't bent back.  It's called a ducktail.  It's not missing a side stand.  If the rear fender has two holes about and 1 1/2" - 2", apart around the reflector, then it had a drop stand.  The holes would be for the stand rear clip (holds the stand while riding)
> I'm no expert, but as far as value my guess would be in the $450-$550 range
> 
> Good luck in your research.  Start looking at other 1935 Schwinn bikes on here, on nostalgic.net, and everywhere online.




Most importantly, don't clean abrasively.  Be very gentle,  original paint is a good part of the value.  You can literally scrub the value away.


----------



## Indian Steve (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks, I have been very gentle cleaning. I have some experience with vintage motorcycles. I have a 1948 Indian Chief that i restored from a rolling bobber basket case, a 1975 Norton 850 Commando and a 1961 Simson 425s. I also have a wooden rim Miami in the shed that i found in a barn in Indiana a few years ago and a late 40s Sears 3 speed that was a North Carolina State park bike. I'l post some pics of the Miami later when i can get it down from where it is hanging. The Cadillac has one hole below the rear reflector. Thanks Again, steve


----------



## Wcben (Jun 16, 2013)

Anxious to see the Miami!.... The Cadillac is cool!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 16, 2013)

Your Cadillac does look Schwinn-like, but I'm not 100% sure if it is. Yes, this bike had

a dropstand. It's a fabulous find and can make a great riding bicycle. Let's see the Miami???


----------



## dougfisk (Jun 16, 2013)

I am far, far from an expert but it looks to me like it was a 28in and the front fork was replaced with a 26in... possible?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 16, 2013)

*Chicago Cycle Supply Company Cadilac*

I kinda got that impression also! Although the frame was made in early 1935, 
the wheels could have been changed out from 28 to 26 inch. The braces on the fenders
seem long for these wheels.


----------



## Indian Steve (Jun 17, 2013)

Howdy All, I started a new thead with pics of the Miami. Thanks Again for all of your help. Steve


----------



## Indian Steve (Jun 17, 2013)

Would the rear stand pivot on the rear axle? Axle only has about 3/8 to 1/2 inch left outside of axle nuts. Would this have came with black tires or colored tires? Thanks Steve


----------



## bricycle (Jun 17, 2013)

Awesome Cadillac!!!! I had a 1934 Ace just like it.


----------



## Indian Steve (Jun 17, 2013)

Sweet Bike! I love those red tires and am thinking about getting a set for mine. Does yours have a sidestand? Thanks steve


----------



## Indian Steve (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy guys, Just wanted to let ya'll know that I put it on Ebay. I really would like to keep it but money is tight and I have too many toys. steve


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 27, 2013)

*good luck with that auction*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-193...911?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac6226987


----------



## bricycle (Jun 27, 2013)

Indian Steve said:


> Sweet Bike! I love those red tires and am thinking about getting a set for mine. Does yours have a sidestand? Thanks steve




Thanks, No Steve. bri.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 27, 2013)

abe lugo said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-193...911?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac6226987




Nice bike but not that nice! 2650.00?


----------



## frankster41 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Used Again*

1 They join the Cabe.
2 They post pics and ask value, seeming like they are interested in the bike.
3 They get all the info they need from us.
4 Then its Wham Bam Thank You Mam
5 And off to Ebay we go

Anyone else seeing this or is it only me?
Just Wondering


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 27, 2013)

I see it and don't have a problem with it but why ask for advice if your going to ask some absurd over the top price that no one will pay. Seems like a waste of time. If a guy wants to find market value list it on Ebay without a reserve and see what happens. You might get lucky and have two guys go to battle and make the big bucks or you might get a fair price. Okay maybe I do have a small problem.


----------



## Lraybike (Jun 27, 2013)

*I can see it now... "Seller has lowered his reserve"*

Yeah, my gut reaction was, Ok... maybe someone might pay Say $700. for it?  It's cool but not that cool!  When I saw his listing I thought... that cheeky little bastard! and good luck with that one!   I'm not sure he knows how rather small the bike community really is?  I'll put it on my watch list just to see how it turns out.


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 27, 2013)

I agree. if they ask so much about info they should let us get first chance at it.

Nick.


frankster41 said:


> 1 They join the Cabe.
> 2 They post pics and ask value, seeming like they are interested in the bike.
> 3 They get all the info they need from us.
> 4 Then its Wham Bam Thank You Mam
> ...


----------



## Indian Steve (Jun 28, 2013)

Howdy All, I didn't mean to piss ya'll off or be a cheeky bastard. I found the bike, liked it, bought it, and like all the other bicycles, motorcycles and other stuff that I find, I want to keep it. I asked advice and thanked ya'll for it. Bicycles are not my area of expertise. Triumph, Norton and Indian motorcycles are more my specialty. If any of ya'll had asked me for info or advice about a 1948 Indian Chief or a Norton Commando, I would help you in any way I could. Reality is that I am disabled and living on less than a grand a month except for what I can sell on Ebay. Feel free to look at the other stuff that I sell and you will see that I am not getting rich. I know both bikes are overpriced but you can't get it if you don't ask. I have used this method before on other items and you would be surprised how many times there is one person out there that has to have that item and pays what everybody else thinks is crazy.  I have had the Miami for several years hanging from the ceiling in my bike {motorcycle} shed and have gotten great enjoyment  just looking at it. I have a 1948 Indian Chief that spent three years of my life and way to much cash restoring. I would like to take a trip on it this fall and will need money for the trip. I can't ride the bicycles so I am selling them. If they don't sell at my ridiculous price, I will relist at a lower price until eventually they will sell. Again, sorry for offending you. Feel free to boot me off the site. Steve


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation of of your sales method. I really am not or have been pissed off but just confused on the method. I guess when I go to sell something I research value and start at the top of that value. I guess it just gets old seeing descent bikes on ebay for years at a time with extremely high prices and see them never sell. I have a couple Schwinn's from that time period and of course I did not pay any were near that price. I hope the bike finds a good home and you get enough funds for your motorbike.


----------

